# Takedown Riser Template/Plans



## Steve Milbocker

Are you talking ILF limbs or bolt downs? These guys will help you no matter which kind.

http://www.piratesofarchery.net/bb/viewforum.php?f=8


----------



## 5JGF

Bolt down. Thanks I'll give them try.


----------



## shamad

hi i know how fustrated when i spent at least 76 hours searching every possible website on google looking for takedown bow risor templates when i finaly gave up and took to designing my own i have scaned in the rough drawing fixed it up on paint and then converted it to pdf so here for everyone to enjoy i give you my template.(if you think this is just another link well don't be fooled) but without further ado as they say.

View attachment this_is_a_template_of_the_takedown_bow_riser_I_have_made.pdf


p. if anyone has any information on making bow limbs for THIS DESIGN then please could they post it as a response.:wink:


----------



## OutdoorChrist

*Help*



shamad said:


> hi i know how fustrated when i spent at least 76 hours searching every possible website on google looking for takedown bow risor templates when i finaly gave up and took to designing my own i have scaned in the rough drawing fixed it up on paint and then converted it to pdf so here for everyone to enjoy i give you my template.(if you think this is just another link well don't be fooled) but without further ado as they say.
> 
> View attachment 1386507
> 
> 
> p. if anyone has any information on making bow limbs for THIS DESIGN then please could they post it as a response.:wink:


I am a new user and very new to archery. My girlfriend's kids got me backed hooked. I used to do it when I was a kid in my grandpa's garage. Since they saw hunger games, they can't get enough of the bow and arrows. I build two PVC bows and also started making my own strings. I am a very good furniture maker and have made two wooden sea kayaks. I want to do a wooden bow (composite laminations) but, cannot find any plans for a takedown recurve riser. The image provided in this thread does not include measurements. Would it be possible to provide them?

I cannot find nothing with measures on the net as of now. It's quite frustrating. 

Thanks for all the help in advance.
Christ.:thumbs_up


----------



## WillAdams

Usually, one gets dimensions w/ the hardware. Bingham's has plans and jigs:

http://www.binghamprojects.com/


----------

